# Psilotum nudum sources



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 15, 2009)

My youngest son has developed a sudden fixation on primitive vascular plants...especially Psilotum nudum...and he wants me to get him one. How can I deny him a request like that? (When he was younger, he wanted to keep pet leeches....I duly agreed....they were pretty cheap!) So...anybody have ideas about sources? (I should really ask if its easy to keep...) I offerred to order some Ephedra plants that I could put outdoors, because they look somewhat similar, and are tiny and also primitive...but they are too advanced for him...he wants spores only! no seeds.....Take care, Eric


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 15, 2009)

I've always wanted one myself, so I hope someone comes up with a source for you. And keep encouraging that kid of yours. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> (When he was younger, he wanted to keep pet leeches....I duly agreed....they were pretty cheap!)


herudenae suck!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2009)

Eric, I'm not sure who might carry this in America, but hands down Charles Alford has some of the wildest ferns and fern allies in the states period. Even if he doesn't have any, I'm sure he knows where to get some.

Other possible sources are Asiatica and Plant Delights. Both of these nurseries do business with Shikoku Gardens here in Japan and I know they have a large selection of this species.

Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2009)

I googled to know what you were talking about, neat ferns BUT one article I read said it can take up to a year for spores to sprout & they need to be kept in the dark. Does your young son have the patience for this? I'd go for instant gratification, a plant, which should be easier to find and then he'll have the spores to play around with!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 17, 2009)

it can be kind of invasive too...


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 17, 2009)

Eric,
I found this list of Nurseries!! I hope this helps.
http://www.sdfern.com/sourcex.htm

Tom


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think I found a source....Glasshouse Works..http://www.fantastikgardens.com/fernpage.html
I think I'm going to order it...they have some other nice suff, and good prices...is anyone familiar with this company? Take care, Eric


----------

